# Akonadi failes to start, "Invalid default value for 'atime'...



## dave01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi, 

Akonadi fails to start with the following error

```
"Invalid default value for 'atime' QMYSQL: Unable to execute query"
(full error below)
```


```
%uname -a
FreeBSD laptop 11.2-RELEASE-p14 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p14 #0: Mon Aug 19 22:38:50 UTC 2019     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
akonadi-19.08.0_1 
mysql57-client-5.7.27 
mysql57-server-5.7.27
sqlite3-3.29.0

```
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Running DB initializer
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: DB initializer done
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: DBUpdater: query error: "Invalid default value for 'atime' QMYSQL: Unable to execute query" " "
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Query was:  "ALTER TABLE PimItemTable ROW_FORMAT=DYNAMIC"
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Target version was:  41
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Mandatory:  true
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: DBUpdater: query error: "Invalid default value for 'atime' QMYSQL: Unable to execute query" " "
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Query was:  "ALTER TABLE PimItemTable MODIFY COLUMN remoteId VARBINARY(1024)"
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Target version was:  41
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Mandatory:  true
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Failed to commit transaction for database update
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Unable to initialize database.
org.kde.pim.akonadiserver: Shutting down AkonadiServer...
org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: Application '/usr/local/bin/akonadiserver' exited normally...
```
The nearest I've found on the web is a suggestion to manually change the MySQL database using the info at 


			Gentoo Forums :: View topic - KDE: Akonadi Won't Start After Upgrade
		

except MySQL doesn't seem to be aware of any database that looks even close to being related to Akonadi.

It's only failing on the one laptop (where I need it).  It's working fine on two other PCs here, all with the same versions of FreeBSD + packages.


----------



## SlySven (Jan 25, 2021)

dave01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Akonadi fails to start with the following error
> 
> ...


I am just starting to try and use KMail - since Mozilla Thunderbird seems to be getting iffy for me on FreeBSD - especially as I want to keep using my OpenGPG smartcard. Although this is a couple of years later and I am using 12.1-RELEASE-p2, the wording when I try and start akonadi (with `akonadictl start`) is identical!


----------

